# Vaccinations



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to vaccinate each year or their insurance policies are void, we don't have to vaccinate for rabies unless travelling abroad though


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

I do puppy shots (minus corona), rabies at 10 months, 1 round of adult boosters and then I titer.


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Though I do believe we are probably over-vaccinating our dogs (how many vaccinations do *you* get a year?) and this may very well be a cause of several (deadly?) health problems we see in our pets today, we would be far worse still to not vaccinate. However, how often do we need to? I don't know but I'm also not sure titers are the answer either. Here are two (I think) excellent articles with slightly differing opinions on the use of titers in measuring a pet's level of immunity.
TITER TEST
Antibody Titers vs Annual Vaccinations

So far, I have discussions about all this with my vet and we occasionally disagree but mostly we both admit to not having all the information concerning vaccinations and the appropriate protocols... he's slightly more conservative than I in his approach but I trust his (30+) years of experience and do ultimately defer to him in this matter.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

None of the available answers pertain to what I do. I follow the new vaccine protocols. One of the best summaries of the protocols can be found here:
New Vaccination Protocol in a Nutshell


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I didn't vote since we have different protocols going on in our one household !!!! Our AIHA springer, Cody, will NOT be vaccinated again which both my vet, me, and even the City of Dallas agree with ! However, our 4 yo goldens will continue to at least get rabies ( hopefully only every 3 years like the vaccine itself says ( altho the city requires yearly) after having "the works" for 3 years before I became aware of the dangers. From the AIHA website, I am citing the new research that's been started at the Univ. of Wisconsin. I know this is a subject that gets me on my soapbox, but I think we ALL need to educate ourselves and then make an informed decision based on what we ( and our vets) think is best for our particular circumstance.



> CANINE RABIES CHALLENGE STUDIES BEGIN !
> 
> One of the most important vaccine research studies in
> veterinary medicine is underway at the University of Wisconsin School
> ...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm guessing that "rabies challenging" mean exposing a bunch of dogs to the rabies virus to see which ones actually come down with the deadly disease... and then suffer and die an excruciating death. I guess they would be considered collateral damage... pets dying so other pets may live longer, healthier lives... its a trade-off, its too bad those dogs don't have a say so in if they wish to be volunteering in this noble effort.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

This is taken from the above site as an intro.


> Dear Friends,
> 
> 
> Many dog caregivers across the country are becoming more and more aware of the possibility that over vaccination can have harmful effects on dogs - and the rabies vaccine is no exception. The incidence of rabies exposure in companion animals and humans, though very low today, still remains a distinct possibility. Consequently, the Federal and state governments require every dog to be vaccinated triennially (still even annually or biannually in a few states) against rabies. However, the veterinary community is increasingly concerned that rabies vaccination given this frequently is not only unnecessary but also responsible for inducing adverse reactions that lead to both acute and chronic immunological and other disorders. Although a French medical study completed in 1992 showed that rabies vaccine is protective for at least five years, Federal and state legislatures have not accepted this finding.Thus, the health and well-being of millions of dogs in the United States remain threatened by the potential for adverse vaccinal events.
> ...


----------



## monomer (Apr 21, 2005)

Is forty dogs going to be enough to use as proof? Think about the potential consequences if they are wrong... both people and dogs will surely die from rabies even if only one tenth of one percent aren't protected after 5 years (that represents about 40,000 dogs I think). My understanding is that once the symptoms are present, death becomes the inevitable conclusion in both human and dogs alike. Hopefully there will be follow-up studies using much larger and diverse sample sizes before new protocols are ever announced.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

When I go I tell them give me the works. They always suggest the works anyway. I am not sure if I have ever gotten the kennel cough one though. But I always get the lyme vaccine because we have a ton of ticks here.


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> When I go I tell them give me the works. They always suggest the works anyway. I am not sure if I have ever gotten the kennel cough one though. But I always get the lyme vaccine because we have a ton of ticks here.


The kennel cough vaccine is given through the nose (& causes my guys to sneeze) Kennel cough seems to be really rampant here in Ontario. Both my daughter's golden female & a friend's yellow labrador were diagnosed but both had been vaccinated. The symptoms were very light & controlled with Benalin cough syrup.


----------



## DelmarvaGold (Mar 7, 2006)

I chose "Bare Minimum" as after the initial puppy shots at 13-14 weeks I do not vaccinate again ...I have titers drawn (except rabies as required by law which is every 3 years). Never have I had to give a booster. I rarely give the kennel cough vaccination as in my opinion, it is not a life threatening disease. My two 13 week old puppies just got over kennel cough...no worse for wear. I do realize it could have developed into pnemonia (I am on top of the situation at all times) but I feel my dogs immune systems are in tip top shape due to the food and supplements they receive.

I absolutely never give the Lymes vaccination as I think it is a waste of money. 

As a side note when my dogs turn 8 and they need a rabies vaccination within the next year or so I choose not to give it.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Mine get the full vaccine - although not the rabies shot as we don't need to do that unless going abroad - which we are definately not.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Annual? Hell no. 

Rabies every three years.

Never kennel cough.

DHLPP in puppyhood and one booster in adulthood.


----------



## hgatesy (Feb 14, 2007)

I chose bare minimum. We're doing the titer yearly.... I've read a lot about how we over vaccinate our animals. Camden will get his shots next year and will then get his titers yearly like Parker.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

monomer said:


> Is forty dogs going to be enough to use as proof? Think about the potential consequences if they are wrong... both people and dogs will surely die from rabies even if only one tenth of one percent aren't protected after 5 years (that represents about 40,000 dogs I think). My understanding is that once the symptoms are present, death becomes the inevitable conclusion in both human and dogs alike. Hopefully there will be follow-up studies using much larger and diverse sample sizes before new protocols are ever announced.


In regards, I wrote to RCF and received the following reply.



> Summary R...doc (21.6 KB)
> Betty,
> 
> The rabies challenge studies are being conducted according to the USDA vaccine licensing standard -- the protocol the pharmaceutical companies had to follow in order to license their 1 and 3 year rabies vaccines, and the protocol upon which the state laws are currently based. When the studies are completed, if they are successful in replicating the 1992 French study demonstrating that dogs are immune to a rabies challenge 5 years after vaccination, that research will meet the USDA standard upon which the states mandate immunizations, and booster intervals should be extended.
> Attached is a copy of the study design summary prepared by Dr. Dodds.


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

I couldn't vote. I don't do the whole shebang. But I do more than Rabies.


----------



## CindyLNC (Jan 2, 2008)

I do the full puppy vacc. Then after that titers. Heck, I am a nurse and have researched human vacc. extensively. I can say that IMHO we are completely over vaccinated as well. I avoid several vacc's as well.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

My dogs are given puppy shots and yearly boosters. This covers 
Canine distemper 
Canine parvovirus 
Infectious canine hepatitis 
Leptospirosis 
Canine parainfluenza virus 

No need for rabies shots unless they are going abroad. Never done Kennel cough either.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Charlie got his rabies vaccine in November. Going back this month sometime to get DHLPP. I'm still deciding on the lyme vaccine. He got it when he was a puppy and I was not going to get it but we have lots of ticks in PA, so I'm still undecided. My little dogs never got it.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

The poll options don't include what I do.
Puppy series starting at 6 weeks. Rabies at 6 months. Boost the DHLPP and intra-trac at 1 year. Rabies every three. Titre dogs who are shown and boost as necessary. Nothing after age seven.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

If you board your dog a good kennel will require that your dog has been vaccinated against kennel cough. Having seen first hand how dogs suffer with it I would definately recommend getting your dog vaccinated.


----------

